# Rucksack/Tasche für die Uni (+Netbook) gesucht



## pixelflair (3. Juni 2009)

*Rucksack/Tasche für die Uni (+Netbook) gesucht*

Hallo Leute,

ich suche wie bereits oben gesagt nen Rucksack oder ne Tasche wo neben meinem Netbook (natürlich geschützt durch ne gute polsterung) auch noch 1 Block und 1-2 Mappen + Schreibkram reinpassen...

Habt ihr irgendwelche Empfehlungen?


----------



## Mosed (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rucksack/Tasche für die Uni (+Netbook) gesucht*

das kommt ja auf die NB-Größe an.

Ich habe mich nach einiger Suche für das Deuter Giga entschieden. Ist für bis zu 15,4 Zoll NBs.

Hier sehr günstig zu erhalten:
Funktionelles & Instrumentelles für Sport & Outdoor

Bietet einiges an Platz, sieht (meiner Meinung nach) gut aus, hat ein "Rücken-Luft-System"


----------



## pixelflair (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rucksack/Tasche für die Uni (+Netbook) gesucht*

Hab das nc10.

will halt, dass das netbook da auch fest drin is und nich hin und her rutschen kann. Ist das bei deinem z.b. der fall?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rucksack/Tasche für die Uni (+Netbook) gesucht*

die firma deuter macht gute rucksäcke, die es auch zu guten preisen zB bei karstadt oder so gibt. die haben idR auch innen drin auf der rückenseite ne tasche, wo man zB das netbook reinlegen könnte. man kann natürlich zusätzlich noch ne schutzhülle für das netbook dazunehmen, wenn man wirklich jeden evtl. kratzer vermeiden will. 

vlt. schau einfach mal in nem kaufhaus oder sportladen. deuter sind theoretoisch wander+fahrradrucksäcke, aber es gibt auch zahlreiche "daypacks", genau richtig für uni/schule usw.

aber extra nen rucksack SPEZIELL mit nem netbook-fach oder so fänd ich an sich was lächerlich   und einer extra für "notebooks" wäre für ein netbook auch unpassend.


----------



## Mosed (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rucksack/Tasche für die Uni (+Netbook) gesucht*

ach, du hast ein netbook - das passt doch in die Hosentasche 
Habe ich irgendwie überlesen, dass da ein e anstatt o ist und ein e fehlt. 

Ich habe meinen Rucksack noch nicht, ist unterwegs mit der DHL.

Für Netbook könnte schwer werden. Da bietet es sich vielleicht an einfach einen Schoner in der Größe zu kaufen (weiche Tasche) und die dann in den normalen Rucksack legen.
Du kannst dir ja auch z.B. die Maße von dem deuter mal anschauen, ob das netbook da quer reinpasst.


----------

